# My Handsome Old Men



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Took these pictures of Jack and Simon, my elderly men, today  Simon, the black one, is 16 and Jack is 15 :thumbup:




























His lump is really obvious in this 













































Excuse the feet :lol:


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Aaw they are indeed a handsome pair :thumbup: Looks like they're enjoying whatever treats they're getting


----------



## Emma32 (Jun 21, 2009)

They're both gorgeous :001_wub:
Looks like they're enjoying whatever nibbles you're feeding them


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

:lol: thats dog food! They were pestering while i was feeding the dogs so i gave them some bits to keep them occupied. Then in the later ones they're eating kitkat


----------



## Colette (Jan 2, 2010)

They're gorgeous - I love Simons tail in that last shot!


----------



## Sparkles87 (Aug 30, 2010)

Awww they are super cute  Lovely boys!


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww bless them  OAP's are the best :thumbup:


----------



## Akitaowner (Dec 1, 2010)

They are Gorgeous!!! I love Jacks colour and simon has such a glossy looking coat:thumbup:


----------



## Jess2308 (May 12, 2009)

Thanks guys! 

Considering Simon has cancer and Jack is in very good health (he had a recent MOT at the vets), it looks the other way around! :lol: Simon is just meticulous in his grooming though, and Jack doesnt really bother  Bless him!


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

So Simon was possibly one of the original new age metrosexual men


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

:thumbup:I love the "oldies" :thumbup:


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Lovely old boys :001_wub:


----------



## Malorey (Jan 25, 2011)

They are still looking good in their age.  Beautiful.


----------

